
Be polite, Amazon Alexa no longer on speaking terms with 91-year-old - ygypsy
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2018/07/06/my-91-year-old-dad-no-longer-speaking-terms-amazons-alexa/760572002/
======
394549
> “He yells and mumbles too much,” Don wrote. “And doesn’t ask complete
> questions.”

Literally this SNL skit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk)

